# Wanna poop ur pants ? Watch THIS > > >



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)




----------



## TKLAWN (Jan 20, 2008)

Holy fing ch?$&t.


----------



## gc3 (Dec 6, 2007)

I can't believe how lucky they were. That was mere inches.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

planes train and automobiles


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

Good enough reason for me to NEVER GO TO RUSSIA !


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

a lot of death in that one


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

I've gotta go wipe now! Be right back


----------



## Dogplow Dodge (Jan 23, 2012)

bosman;1603602 said:


> I've gotta go wipe now! Be right back


Remind me to never borrow your computer keyboard....... without washing my hands afterwords....

Thanks ! Thumbs Up


----------



## bosman (Oct 20, 2008)

Dogplow Dodge;1603609 said:


> Remind me to never borrow your computer keyboard....... without washing my hands afterwords....
> 
> Thanks ! Thumbs Up


Now that's funny :laughing:

No worries, my wife should be though soon to sanitize everything.


----------



## ihdriver7088 (Jan 10, 2010)

that was a damn good truck driver there in all actuality he kept it in control with little damage except for a boost in pants and underwear sales


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Do they even have drivers' training\education in Russia? I realize with the plethora of dash cams, there is a lot of video, but there just seems to be some absolutely, stupidly, insane drivers there.


----------



## loc (Jan 29, 2011)

It's called reverse.


----------



## Burkartsplow (Nov 1, 2007)

Now do Russian people just drive around with cameras on all the time because they know this is going to happen? I saw a dump truck fly off the road a couple of days ago his the guardrail and end up on the slope side underneath an overpass, but I did not have my Russian Im waiting for a large truck crash to happen camera rolling at the moment.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

In Russia there is a LOT of road-based scamming. The cameras are for legal protection.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

theholycow;1604244 said:


> In Russia there is a LOT of road-based scamming. The cameras are for legal protection.


lol

Apparently there is a ton of insurance fraud. Someone will back into your vehicle and claim you hit them, etc.

Capitalism at it's worst.


----------



## Spool it up (Oct 30, 2012)

dfd9;1604249 said:


> lol
> 
> Apparently there is a ton of insurance fraud. Someone will back into your vehicle and claim you hit them, etc.
> 
> Capitalism at it's worst.


there is no capitalism in USSR. its called socialism . rodger that :laughing:


----------



## L.I.Mike (Dec 28, 2002)

Russian video, what a surprise. Scary non the less!


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

theholycow;1604244 said:


> In Russia there is a LOT of road-based scamming. The cameras are for legal protection.


Dash cams in Russia are there to protect owner of the vehicle and also reduces insurance premiums


----------



## chevboy167 (Dec 7, 2011)

Shiezza! That made me clutch my keyboard!


----------



## yardguy28 (Jan 23, 2012)

ihdriver7088;1603652 said:


> *that was a damn good truck driver there in all actuality* he kept it in control with little damage except for a boost in pants and underwear sales


good truck driver??? :laughing:

if he were good he wouldn't have been in that situation in the first place. I hardly call that keeping it in control.


----------



## MajorDave (Feb 4, 2011)

Really did NOT want to poop my pants, but had to watch anyway....................


----------



## NickT (Feb 1, 2011)

I just sharted.... Wow


----------



## Greenstar lawn (Jan 18, 2009)

Wonder how much there insurance premiums are? I lol on almost all of them bc it's just pure stupidity especially the guy passing ppl on the shoulder and yeein and yawin and then boom


----------



## clydebusa (Jul 10, 2010)

I like the part when the truck was in the back and soon as the truck went past he just went by the other truck. Looks like he was wanting to pass the truck before it happened. He said got to go see ya!


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Greenstar lawn;1605278 said:


> Wonder how much there insurance premiums are? I lol on almost all of them bc it's just pure stupidity especially the guy passing ppl on the shoulder and yeein and yawin and then boom


Average Premiums for 12 months are like $250, give or take


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Blizzard1980;1605770 said:


> Average Premiums for 12 months are like $250, give or take


Holy crap, I'm moving to Russia.


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

Yeah, basic liability coverage not full. Full might run around 400-500, maybe? Either way, insane. Also, if im wrong kick me in the rear but in RUS and most European countries does not require full year coverage signed up . You could just have it insured for next 24 h only or whenever you have a need, etc.


----------



## dfd9 (Aug 18, 2010)

Blizzard1980;1605818 said:


> Yeah, basic liability coverage not full. Full might run around 400-500, maybe? Either way, insane. Also, if im wrong kick me in the rear but in RUS and most European countries does not require full year coverage signed up . You could just have it insured for next 24 h only or whenever you have a need, etc.


Then where does the insurance fraud come in that makes them want to have dash cams?


----------



## Blizzard1980 (Dec 27, 2012)

As stated above cameras are also to recieve discounts on premiums. There are plenty of cases every day where two buddies in need of money( or unable to keep up with loan payments) arranged accident where car got totalled. This is where cameras come in play from drive-by, "happened to be there" drivers.


----------



## heavyiron (Dec 7, 2007)

Here's to keeping the rubber band tight. That cop at the end was almost in the right place at the right time.


----------

